# New concrete pond is planned



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

I like my current small concrete pond that is shallow and has existed for several years. The water, however, does over time seep out as it is concrete. I've just never bothered to buy sealer b/c I don't mind it emptying and refilling (it automatically refills, as I built a concrete stream from the water spout to the pond to catch runoff from the house roof.

Anyway, my new pond will actually require a line change. I haven't decided whether to use a pump or leave the pond stagnant. Friends said mosquitoes would hatch but I read somewhere that you can stock "mosquiteo fish" that eat the mosquitoes. I'm aware that the concrete will kill fish unless it is sealed or unless a number of waterings of the concrete are made to remove the lime or whatever kills fish.

Anyone out there have a stagnant pond or canal? 100% of everything I've seen has some sort of waterfall feature for train layouts or a pump that makes water spray or bubble upwards.

Thanks


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

If you plan on having fish I would recommend a pump, as the fish need oxygen. I would also recommend a pond liner instead of cement. Probably cheaper and definitely easier to put in and maintain.


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

It's definitely going to be concrete, as I've had experience with that and like it. 

I just won't put fish in then. 

Thanks


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

When not in use, I leave my pond dry. The bottom and sides are textured and painted concrete, so it still looks fairly natural, even empty. It is sealed with waterproofing paint (UHU DryLock).

I have a valve on the recirculating pump that can be diverted to the head of the river, or down the slope off the railroad. A float switch in the lake lets the pond drain twice a day when the watering system comes on. The pumps stand in a small depression so they don't run dry, and a small piece of a chlorine tablet keeps this small bit of water from going stagnent.

Unless your pond is big and stays filled, I wouldn't count on mosquito fish (which can be killed off for any number of reasons and attract varmits) to control the mosquitos. Besides, the chlorine also deals with algae and scum.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By jimtyp on 08 Sep 2009 09:19 AM 
If you plan on having fish I would recommend a pump, as the fish need oxygen. I would also recommend a pond liner instead of cement. Probably cheaper and definitely easier to put in and maintain. Concrete is cheaper than a liner. I don't know that it is any harder to maintain, and I would think twice about regularly walking on a vinyl liner, which I do on my concrete lake all the time.


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

THanks for tips Tod, 

Another great thing about concrete besides walking around in it and the hounds clawing at the bottom, is that you don't need to camouflage the edge with rocks like you do with rubber stuff most people use. 

Here's the pond that's been in place a number of years. Notice the bottom is shallow and no need to hide ugly black liners. 

Ill get some UHU DryLock and chlorine 

again thanks


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

Here's closeup of 1 area










& the concrete river


----------

